# Older women more likely to have babies with new technique



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Have you seen this in the news today?

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/ivf-procedure-that-makes-older-eggs-young-again-could-come-to-uk-a6831736.html

"Fertility doctors have applied for permission to use a controversial IVF procedure that promises to dramatically improve the chances of women older than 30 having babies by rejuvenating their eggs. 
The technique effectively makes older eggs young again by adding a fresh set of "batteries" transferred from more youthful cells"

I wonder if they've already identified who they will test this on?

/links


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Very interesting indeed! I'm sure there are thousands of volunteers but yes i would imagine only a few select few would be chosen


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Always interesting reading in the news advances being made - I am sure in many years to come there will be a 100% success rate with the treatment the way science develops (although will be many years to come!!)......the advances just keep coming.......will be interesting to see the actual outcome of the UK trials.......

would be nice to see more in the news, documentaries etc. regarding IVF, infertility etc. - there actually isn't a lot of documentary type of progs on tv relating to IVF, infertility etc. etc......

Thanks for sharing

x


----------

